# its cool if I bring the car in for service at 1250 miles right?



## shahin (Feb 23, 2002)

I have like 1200 at the moment and the dealership is 50 miles away. My appointment is tommorow and I wasnt planning on exceeding 1200miles but unfortunately i did.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I don't think 50 miles will hurt.


----------

